
Show HN:Zoho Connect – Best Team Collaboration Tool - gopuhemanth
https://www.zoho.com/connect/
======
gopuhemanth
Zoho Connect is a team collaboration software that brings your team and the
resources they need to a single platform. With a host of in-built tools and
integrations with other apps, Zoho Connect simplifies your team's work and
increases productivity.

Your team can start discussions, share files, create a knowledge base, build
their own app, and do a lot more in less time, with less effort.

